

GameDr Video Game Timer Teaches Kids to Hack - tokenadult
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/06/gamedr-video-game-timer-teaches-kids-to-hack/

======
jcl
I'm surprised to see this device suddenly make the news, as they had identical
devices decades ago (intended for TVs at the time, but they would work with
anything with a plug).

